# undying processes



## cgigeek (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello, and happy holidays to all.
Have a process that wont let me kill it,
any advice (besides rebooting) would be greatly appreciated.

```
ps waux | grep htt
root     6011  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DE    8:16AM   0:00.01 /usr/local/apache/bin/httpd -k start -DSSL
root     6566  0.0  0.0     0    16   1- D     8:28AM   0:00.00 sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd start
root     6141  0.0  0.0     0    16   0  D     8:18AM   0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd start
root     7855  0.0  0.0  9124  1196   3  S+    8:58AM   0:00.00 grep htt
cdn61-75# killall -9 httpd
cdn61-75# ps waux | grep htt
root     6011  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DE    8:16AM   0:00.01 /usr/local/apache/bin/httpd -k start -DSSL
root     6566  0.0  0.0     0    16   1- D     8:28AM   0:00.00 sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd start
root     6141  0.0  0.0     0    16   0  D     8:18AM   0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd start
root     8081  0.0  0.0  9124  1196   3  S+    8:59AM   0:00.00 grep htt
cdn61-75# kill -9 6011
cdn61-75# kill -9 6011
cdn61-75# kill -9 6011
cdn61-75# kill -9 6011
cdn61-75# ps waux | grep htt
root     6011  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DE    8:16AM   0:00.01 /usr/local/apache/bin/httpd -k start -DSSL
root     6566  0.0  0.0     0    16   1- D     8:28AM   0:00.00 sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd start
root     6141  0.0  0.0     0    16   0  D     8:18AM   0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd start
```


----------



## cgigeek (Dec 30, 2012)

```
cdn61-75# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd stop
httpd (pid 6542?) not running
cdn61-75# ps waux | grep htt
root     6011  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DE    8:16AM   0:00.01 /usr/local/apache/bin/httpd -k start -DSSL
root     6566  0.0  0.0     0    16   1- D     8:28AM   0:00.00 sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd start
root     6141  0.0  0.0     0    16   0  D     8:18AM   0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d/httpd start
root     8092  0.0  0.0  9124  1176   3  S+    9:02AM   0:00.00 grep htt
```


----------

